# Want to hit the west side, Sanibel when and where



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Thinking about making a trip to Sanibel to fly cast the beach for Snook. I'm east coast and picked up fly fishing 3 years ago, and have been wanting to get to the west coast to have some fun. When is the best chance to sight Snook, and looking for a hotel / cottage on the beach. Does not need to be high end lodge. Just going to have coffee pack some water and hit the beach before dawn. Not even sure of what area to look, north end mid island or south. 

Thanks


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Get on Stripers Online forum there is a guy who posts a report from there at least once a week. Surprised there is even any casting room with all the press he gives it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

millerrep said:


> Thinking about making a trip to Sanibel to fly cast the beach for Snook. I'm east coast and picked up fly fishing 3 years ago, and have been wanting to get to the west coast to have some fun. When is the best chance to sight Snook, and looking for a hotel / cottage on the beach. Does not need to be high end lodge. Just going to have coffee pack some water and hit the beach before dawn. Not even sure of what area to look, north end mid island or south.
> 
> Thanks


Definitely mid to north is your best bet as is early. Bowmans beach to blind pass is where I would try.


----------

